
Don't let anyone overpay you - infodroid
https://m.signalvnoise.com/bigger-prices-bigger-problems-72820249456f#.t13l8i2fg
======
quantumhobbit
Would it be better to treat these enterprises customers' feature requests as
Kickstarter stretch goals instead of a separate sales pipeline? If BigCo
really wants a feature, and it is a feature all customers could use, maybe let
them pay you to implement it and then roll out the feature to everyone.

Some enterprises would still want special attention; you can ignore them. You
still have the problem of unstable funding, but that is also true for
Kickstarter or even VC type funding.

~~~
abricot
That would leave out all the BigCo specific features that benefits noone else.
And often, these features are critical for BigCo to continue using the vendor.

------
bhouston
A lot of companies get large by serving whales -- Oracle, IBM, Microsoft. Also
it is well known that there is an 80:20 rule in customers, 20% of customers
are responsible for 80% of your revenue. He seems to be saying do not serve
these 20% of customers. I think you need to achieve balance. No one should say
no to money, especially when it is a lot and you can align it with your long-
term interests.

You should say no if the projects are not aligned with your long-term
interests though, because you are then a consulting company.

~~~
Chris2048
> it is well known that there is an 80:20

It is well heard, it is not well known - this would require more than vague
hand-wavy logics.

There is also an 80:20 rule wrt employee value, (that always seems to benefit
the sayers of such a rule).

------
dmh2000
one-off projects for 'special' customers can turn into support nightmares and
drain your personnel resources. So besides taking some big $ for NRE, it would
be smart to require, for example, a 5 year support contract with a hefty price
tag.

------
fenesiistvan
And on basecamp homepage i see references such as NASA. They pay the same low
price?

